# Your Favorite Meerschaum?



## SweetDaddy (Nov 21, 2012)

Just wondering what meerschaums y'all enjoy and if you'd post a pic of your favorite and where you bought it. Thanks!


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

I've got two favorites, an Altinok and an IMP. You can find new IMP on eBay from a good dealer there who is probably associated with the manufacturers, who don't sell directly to the public. Otherwise, smokingpipes.com has a range.

My Altinok is the same as the one displayed on this page: Altinok Pipes® - AG128 AutoGraph 128

Altinok pipes are great, at least the Autograph series. Some of the cheaper models require you to upgrade for a higher quality stem, which seems like it's worth it to me. Frankly, I'd recommend selecting from the "ready pipes" if you want to get your pipe soon, Altinok also does made to order, but it takes quite a lot of time, sometimes longer than predicted. From the reviews I've read, most people are happy with these two brands.


----------



## GoodwillTKE (Jan 23, 2013)

I get them at Rite Aid. :laugh:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's mine, an Altinok.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

MarkC said:


> View attachment 43510
> 
> 
> Here's mine, an Altinok.


Looks like a well-cherished pipe. I notice that they go brown unevenly, usually dark near the stem, like yours.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You can see it? Good; I still can't!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have 2 IMPs. Both are excellent quality craftsmanship and smoke well. The one is a XXL full bent Bulldog, I doubt I will ever get it completely color just because of it's size. I think I may need the Russian army's help.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Irfan said:


> Looks like a well-cherished pipe. I notice that they go brown unevenly, usually dark near the stem, like yours.


The don't have to, if you care to do something about it.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/320220-diy-meerschaum-coloring-bowls.html


----------



## Foggymountain (Mar 17, 2013)

Mine is from the Peterson Sherlock Holmes series, the Baker Street bulldog. Peterson meers have the best plumbing I have seen on these pipes.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

An old Straight Pot of medium size. A no-name second probably originally carved as a Barling on the Isle of Man. My first meerschaum from over 30 years ago and still in regular use (with a long gap.)


----------



## Jemulz12 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been wanting to get a meerschaum, do you guys recommend any meerschaum makers or websites that sell them?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, I'm an Altinok fan, obvously. Baki is also recommended by many.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

My favourite Meer is the one my wife is smoking while I enjoy the view. :biggrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I've only got one meer, a no-name I got from Marty Pulver many moons ago. Long story, and two beeswax baths later, it's pretty blotchy when cool. But check out how it turns to butterscotch with a little (well, actually a big bowl) Royal Yacht in today's mighty fine pipe weather:



You can actually smell the beeswax in the "room" note - nice. Not bad for about $45.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Same meer smoked on the commute home today - again with Royal Yacht. The rim becomes translucent when heated (see second shot below), and the sides were almost oozing beeswax -




If you've never pampered your meerschaum with a fresh bath of wax, give it a shot.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, that is really cool! I didn't know meers could do that!


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Ebay, no brand. Hand-carved in Turkey. It's my only real meerschaum pipe.


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> My favourite Meer is the one my wife is smoking while I enjoy the view. :biggrin:


Oooh...one of those Meerschaum mini's. I've heard about them! Fit right in your shirt pocket, they say!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hemsworth said:


> Oooh...one of those Meerschaum mini's. I've heard about them! Fit right in your shirt pocket, they say!


BaaaaHaaaHaaahaaa! Ummmm....I think I'm the one "in the pocket".....as per usual.


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

:caked: It's been a long time, my namesake from the other side of the world. Hope all is well!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hemsworth said:


> :caked: It's been a long time, my namesake from the other side of the world. Hope all is well!


My doppleganger arises again! LOL. :kicknuts:

P.S. I'm still better looking. :tongue:


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> My doppleganger arises again! LOL. :kicknuts:
> 
> P.S. I'm still better looking. :tongue:


I could be just as pretty if I just wore a little makeup.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Remember this one from up the page a bit?



My favorite (okay, my only) meerschaum came back from the shop today with a nice new stem and a FAR better connector.


























The fit is PERFECT, snugger than I could have imagined, whereas before it was a bit on the wobbly side. As a bonus, a fluffy pipe cleaner now runs clear through to the bowl with ease. I'm about to go out and give it some Royal Yacht - I've been waiting weeks to smoke some. The meer is looking a bit dry - see if this will bring a little color back to it.

Many thanks to Ronni at NightOwl Pipeworks (plug: http://www.nightowlpipeworks.com/home/index.html )

I'm happy! p


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Remember this one from up the page a bit?


I certainly do. Its appearance has been missed.



> My favorite (okay, my only) meerschaum came back from the shop today with a nice new stem and a FAR better connector.


Looks like a nylon liner for the mortice and a stainless steel tenon. I bullied a mate into doing a similar job for me on a briar with a broken tenon and I've had absolutley no trouble with it.

I like the new stem you've specified. I'm not a fan of those ones with turned ornamentation on them - too "Danish".



> I'm about to go out and give it some Royal Yacht - I've been waiting weeks to smoke some. The meer is looking a bit dry - see if this will bring a little color back to it.


Maybe give it a little bit of wax. I've been feeding one of mine (it was dry for years) and the difference is astounding.

Enjoy!!


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

The smooth billiard on the right is a favorite of mine, I've been smoking it with Capstan Blue lately...


This one is just gorgeous though. I love filling it with Grousemoor (if I had any) but it tends to smoke very wet. Might have to send it away to Terry's link so it can get a better fitting.


Both pipes belonged to my grandfather and were passed on to me when I took up pipe smoking.


----------

